# Cycle Truck



## Balloontyre (Oct 26, 2013)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/4143699008.html


----------



## TammyN (Oct 26, 2013)

*What a deal!*

You could take your cats for a ride in that covered basket.


----------



## bike (Oct 26, 2013)

*you could poke at them*



TammyN said:


> You could take your cats for a ride in that covered basket.




with a stick and the would not be able to scratch you! Fantastic!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 26, 2013)

BIKE ... i'm really suprized at what you just typed .. so mean-spirited ... I thought you were not gonna go down that path anymore ... it reminds me of 
the time many, many years ago .. in Perrysburg .. during an early MLC Swap ... a BIG bunch of us were chowin' down at that VFW Hall that served very-
good food to customers. Located in that giant, fiberglass quanset hut.

That elderly woman, who was forced to sit next to you because of the crowded conditions ... you kept pinching-off her portable oxygen unit's TUBE .. and 
when she would get very light-headed .. you would grab some of her mac-n-cheese.  I remember Dan Lepro, Harry Ward, and Nebraska Bob tellin' you to 
cut that crap out ... well you did .. but twenty-minutes later you had her all folded and compacted in the basket of your cycle truck.  WOW !!!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 26, 2013)

*Cycletruck*

Is this a Schwinn?? I wouldn't mind having one of these to advertise my business.


----------



## bike (Oct 26, 2013)

*not*



Handyman said:


> Is this a Schwinn?? I wouldn't mind having one of these to advertise my business.




a schwinn- Catcatcher brand== deliver cat n cheeze!!?!


----------



## TammyN (Oct 26, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> BIKE ... i'm really suprized at what you just typed .. so mean-spirited ... I thought you were not gonna go down that path anymore ... it reminds me of
> the time many, many years ago .. in Perrysburg .. during an early MLC Swap ... a BIG bunch of us were chowin' down at that VFW Hall that served very-
> good food to customers. Located in that giant, fiberglass quanset hut.
> 
> ...




This isn't funny. The only reason I laughed so hard that hot coffee went all over my keyboard is because I was trying to decide whether to picture it with or without the cover on the basket.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 26, 2013)

TammyN ... you have truly kicked it up a notch !!!   

Good Form !!!







....................  patric


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 26, 2013)

That's actually a rolling rabbit hutch cycle truck. :^)


----------



## bike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hasenpfeffer!*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That's actually a rolling rabbit hutch cycle truck. :^)




n cheeze!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 26, 2013)

Rabbit. The other "white" meat.
What's for dinner.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 26, 2013)

*I want*

that basket, cats or no cats.  That basket is super cool!


----------



## bike (Oct 26, 2013)

*saving pic for*

when craiglist goes down (SHIFT click for bigger pic)





$200 is a steal no matter the brand- think Worksman USA but could be wrong

http://worksmancycles.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/indbikes.html crummy pix!

Gots my honney:


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 26, 2013)

*worksman*

still a good deal
looks all there. 



Handyman said:


> Is this a Schwinn?? I wouldn't mind having one of these to advertise my business.


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 14, 2013)

*Worksman cycletruck*

Yea it looks just like my worksman and that is a great price.


----------

